

3 mutations that created the Ice Bucket Virus - darius99
http://blog.99.co/?p=433

======
matthewwiese
Interesting post, especially the mention of his father at the end. Sweet
touch.

His virality equation piqued my interest, anyone know of sources I should
check out in understanding it further?

~~~
jonnathanson
It's an interesting expansion on the concept of the "k factor," a growth-
hacking term borrowed from epidemiology.

k = i x c, where i = invites per customer; c = conversion percentage on
invites. It is sometimes referred to as the "viral(ity) coefficient."
Essentially, k is the growth rate per customer. It is a sort of expected value
of new users to be gleaned from each existing user.

The equation in this blog post is slightly more sophisticated. It takes cycle
times (the viral "incubation period") into account.

~~~
darius99
Thanks - credit goes to David Skok's original post on virality -
forentrepreneurs.com/the-science-behind-viral-marketing/

